# Источник боли?



## Тунгуска (29 Авг 2011)

Добрый день. Хотела бы описать свою ситуацию и спросить совета. Суть в следующем: на протяжении 8 лет мучают периодические боли внизу живота. Искала причину в гинекологии, урологии, гастроэнтерологии - мне говорят, чего вы ходите, ничего у вас болеть не может по нашему профилю. ЗПП никогда не болела, хр. цистит диагноз с детства, гастрит. Уролог направлял на уродинамическое обследование, закл: нейрогенная дисфункция мочевого пузыря. гиперрефлекторный адаптированный тип. сфинктерно-детрузорная диссинергия. в рекомендациях указал осмотр вертебролога. На словах вообще сказал - рожай ребенка и все пройдет. Ребенка я родила, во время беременности и после родов болей моих не было. Прошло 4 года и все вернулось. Так вот, к чему это предисловие - в детстве, в 11 лет (сейчас 30), мне делали рентген и обнаружили (случайно) расщепление дужек 1 крестцового позвонка (так написано в детской карте, почерк непонятный) снимка в карте нет и описания его тоже нет. после этого диагноза мне выписывали всегда справки от физкультуры) через год на осмотре ортопеда в карте появилась еще запись - правая нога короче левой на 1 см. Я так понимаю, что ничего страшного не было, раз никто никаких исследований на счет позвоночника мне никогда не назначал. Да и в детстве позвоночник меня не беспокоил. И вот, я намучившись с этими своими болями неизвестного мне источника ищу теперь любые зацепки - может ли быть их причиной проблема с позвоночником? Какие мне исследования нужно сделать, чтобы идти на прием к вертебрологу?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Авг 2011)

Тунгуска написал(а):


> Какие мне исследования нужно сделать, чтобы идти на прием к вертебрологу?



Никаких. Врач САМ должен назначить те обследования, которые ему будут необходимы для постановки диагноза.


----------

